# Substrate for Dutch style aquarium



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Really headache these days to think which one is the most suitable substrate for my new project (dutch style - heavy planted tank). 
With the required period is 1.5 years (as long as better), my choices are very few here (available in Vietnam market): ADA Power Sand S, JBL Florapol, JBL Aquabasis plus, JBL Volcano;
Upper layer of substrate I will use ADA Amazonia so I dont mention it in this thread.
Pls kindly check and give me your suggestion :crying:
Tks for reading and pls understand for my English.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

If you want to do it like the Dutch, use plain 1.5-2mm gravel.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Given that in a typical dutch aquarium you will frequently move the plants around (or take out the old stems) I would advise against JBL Florapol or Aquabasis. Both are great for long term substrates but will create a mess when you pull the plants out and require/suggest fine sand cap.

Go Aquasoil Amazonia all the way, if that is too expensive you can fill the deeper areas with finely crushed lava rock.


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

dukydaf said:


> Given that in a typical dutch aquarium you will frequently move the plants around (or take out the old stems) I would advise against JBL Florapol or Aquabasis. Both are great for long term substrates but will create a mess when you pull the plants out and require/suggest fine sand cap.
> 
> Go Aquasoil Amazonia all the way, if that is too expensive you can fill the deeper areas with finely crushed lava rock.


 Thank you Dukydaf, 
Your information is very helpful. 
May I ask your longest term tank with JBL's products was how long?

Do you have any idea about JBL Volcano mineral?

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.:x :x:x


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Certainly, one 62G tank was ran as a high maintenance tank for 3 years and as low light /low growth for another 3 years so total about 6 years. The stocking level during this time was moderate to high including angelfish and some large catfish. During the first high intensity period (water column dosing, stems, lots of light) I was not doing any vacuuming, I suspect this enriched the sand for the next period. 

The surprise was the second period of low intensity farming. Basically the tank was left alone for months at a time, not even water changes, just fish feeding. As you can imagine the plant sp. also changed to low-light plants that are considered to also be heavy root feeders, Crypts, Echinodorus sp. , Sagittaria and several sp of Nymphaea. Interesting is that Hygrophila corymbosa and Bacopa sp. (both non-demanding plants) were quite well established. Once every about 6 months I would do a serious trimming of plants, clean the canister filters and stick some broken JBL FloraPond balls near the larger Nymphea and Echinodorus roots ( both flowering). 

When the tank was eventually broken down there were no massive anaerobic areas. Will try to dig up some pics and stats maybe write a post about it some time...The idea is that the JBL Aquabasis did hold up quite well in time and increased the CEC of plain sand enough to feed low plant growth for the 3 years. 

JBL Volcano mineral is basically the commercial broken and washed lava rock I was speaking before. Never used it myself. How large is the aquarium you are planning ?


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

dukydaf said:


> Certainly, one 62G tank was ran as a high maintenance tank for 3 years and as low light /low growth for another 3 years so total about 6 years. The stocking level during this time was moderate to high including angelfish and some large catfish. During the first high intensity period (water column dosing, stems, lots of light) I was not doing any vacuuming, I suspect this enriched the sand for the next period.
> 
> The surprise was the second period of low intensity farming. Basically the tank was left alone for months at a time, not even water changes, just fish feeding. As you can imagine the plant sp. also changed to low-light plants that are considered to also be heavy root feeders, Crypts, Echinodorus sp. , Sagittaria and several sp of Nymphaea. Interesting is that Hygrophila corymbosa and Bacopa sp. (both non-demanding plants) were quite well established. Once every about 6 months I would do a serious trimming of plants, clean the canister filters and stick some broken JBL FloraPond balls near the larger Nymphea and Echinodorus roots ( both flowering).
> 
> ...


My tank dimension is L90 x W48 x H45 (cm) and I think maybe I need about 06 bags of ADA Amazonia for the new layout :grin2:


----------

